# Celsius plus sedge mix question



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey guys, new member here, but long time forum reader. What do you all like to tank mix with Celsius for more broad spectrum control of sedges? I am in south Alabama with zoysia. I'm thinking maybe Certainty or Dismiss. I need to target sedge, buttonweed, and chamberbitter. Also, what rates would you recommend for spot spraying in a one gallon hand can? Thanks.


----------



## rbljack (Apr 8, 2018)

following


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My vote is certainty, katana, or monument.

Dismiss is good too but I am unsure how it does in hot weather.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Celsius/Certainty is my combo. I think they are both labeled for all three of the weeds you listed? Definitely check the label, but I chose that combo b/c I have a sedge and buttonweed problem. Slow burn on both but effective. Sedge tends to spread so rapidly there are always more popping up. I am going to try Pennant Magnum as a pre-em (hope it works and I don't screw up the application since it is $$$). That should help my sedge and doveweed problem, I am hopeful anyway. I don't know how to stop the buttonweed, but Celsius really stops it in its tracks, I just have to catch it early enough.

If you go Celsius and Certainty then you'll see a mismatch on spray volume - Celsius guiding you to a certain concentration per gal per 1k sq ft, Certainty using 2 gallons per 1k sq ft. There is at least one other thread on here somewhere, for which the consensus I believe was to focus on the amount of active ingredient per 1k sq feet, and not focus as much on the spray volume. Once you determine what your spot spray rate is (x gal/1k sq ft), then just do the math to make both AI's match the label (per 1k sq foot).

This is what I do based on what I have read from those that appear to be, and I assume to be, more knowledgeable than myself...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've also used Celsius and Certainty with excellent results.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

+2..... but until this thread, I was spraying them both at the same concentration. Oops... but it never hurt the turf. From now on I will adjust my numbers. 
I've also used dismiss which does great on yellow nutsedge but it doesn't do anything to purple nutsedge.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks for the replys. TSGarp007, if I'm understanding you, mix Celsius at the max rate 1k square feet per gallon, and mix Certainty at half of the two gallon rate? Also, are you using a surfactant in the mix?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Also, I'm going to be spot spraying with this combo.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I use a fan tip.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

With zoysia you shouldn't have "much" of a weed issue. I have Meyer's and it's really dense and thick. Once in a while a sedge or two jumps in there. That's what I like about it over other turf types.

slomo


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

lambert said:


> Thanks for the replys. TSGarp007, if I'm understanding you, mix Celsius at the max rate 1k square feet per gallon, and mix Certainty at half of the two gallon rate? Also, are you using a surfactant in the mix?


 If the labels say to use X units of Celsius per one gallon per one thousand square ft, and Y units of Certainty per 2 gallons per square feet, and under the assumption (for the sake of simplicity) that when you spot spray, you spot spray at a rate of one gallon per one thousand square feet covered, then just tank mix X units of Celsius and Y units of Celsius in one gallon of water (to spray one thousand square ft). That way the amount of AI per area covered matches the label

Spray adjuvant probably depends on your grass type so I'm not sure. I have st Augustine grass so I can't use it in the current heat. It will make the herbicide more effective, at least the Celsius, but it can damage SA grass in high temps.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

slomo said:


> With zoysia you shouldn't have "much" of a weed issue. I have Meyer's and it's really dense and thick. Once in a while a sedge or two jumps in there. That's what I like about it over other turf types.
> 
> slomo


It is really thick, but we get so much rain here -- over 60 inches already this year, and over 10 inches the month -- plus clay soil and plenty of heat, and it's a paradise for weeds! I apply premergents spring and fall and then just spot spray as needed. I put out split apps of Barricade and Gallery this past spring and that kept the lawn virtually weed free until here at the end of summer. Now I'm just seeing a little buttonweed and sedge that I want to stay on top of.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

lambert said:


> Thanks for the replys. TSGarp007, if I'm understanding you, mix Celsius at the max rate 1k square feet per gallon, and mix Certainty at half of the two gallon rate? Also, are you using a surfactant in the mix?


I'd be more inclined to do middle rate unless you know what you are tying to kill requires max rate. Medium rate gives you room to reapply without exceeding the annual limit.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have used celsius(high rate)+dismiss with good results, I did NOT mix in NIS or MSO when spraying this mix.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I sprayed Celsius + Certainty last night. Celsius at middle rate and certain at the 0.8g (1.25oz/Acre) rate. I did use an NIS since temps have been down lately and I am expecting some discoloration. I'll take the yellowing over weeds! I've had great success killing everything this year with these two, but the sedges have been never ending. I've recently started getting some Crab and Dallis poking up through an area that was sodded this year and did not receive the same Feb application of prodiamine.


----------

